# Awesome Turkey Hunt Before Work



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

My buddy and I were able to secure some hunting spots close to work this year, which was huge for us, since we typically only get to hunt weekends and have an hour and a half drive to get to our spots. Even better we had a few spots with turkeys! We have been able to hunt almost every day which has been great, we have learned a ton this year! We were also able to get a bird the first week of the season. The hunt was awesome! Check it out!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Talk about being pinned down. Good video.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> Talk about being pinned down. Good video.


You aren't kidding, it was intense! I couldn't believe he got away with moving the gun that fast, but he swore "He was watching them." haha


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice video! Love the strutting and gobbling! Some pretty open woods.... One time having a decoy paid off.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Snook said:


> Nice video! Love the strutting and gobbling! Some pretty open woods.... One time having a decoy paid off.


Yes we had actually gotten burned by not having one out a few times before that. Called birds and they responded but when they didn't see anything they wouldn't commit. We rarely put at anything more than a single hen!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great video and great hunt. What a way to start a work day.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

meats52 said:


> Great video and great hunt. What a way to start a work day.


No kidding! We were definitely in great moods the rest of the day.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

awesome video


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the bird and a great video!


----------

